# Springfield, MO female PTS 7-19



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just saw this. 

http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/database/animalcontrol/detail.jsp?ID=268_071409


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Trying to get picture up.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

There I think I got the poor gal up now. I HATE THIS SHELTER. 

I think there is a puppy in here too!!









I CANNOT believe how many of these are owner turn ins!!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/database/animalcontrol/detail.jsp?ID=316_071209


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Claim Number: 268_071409 
Description: Tan and black German Shepherd mix 
Sex: F 
Location: 500 N PARK AVE 
SPRINGFIELD 
Picked Up: 07/14/2009 04:30 PM 
Held Until: 07/19/2009 04:30 PM 
Tagged For Rescue: No 
Claimed by Owner: No 
Brought in by Owner: No 

To claim this animal, please bring applicable fees to the Animal Shelter at
4002 North Farmer.

Hours of Operation 
Monday through Friday
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
Noon to 1:00 pm (in person only)
4:00 pm to 5:00 pm (call 833-3592) 

Saturday, Sunday and holidays
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm (call 833-3592)


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

i hope these people that turn in their pets for a 5 day stay at a kill shelter will get some day what they deserve.... it kurls my tummy to see this misery....they could have the cats and dogs on petfinder ...
it takes detectiv work to find them !
Grrrrrrr
and all the rules crap .. i wish the animals had as many rights as the shelter sets out to complicate adoptions
i know not all shelters are like this but the pets need more exposure
to potential adoptes


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Late night bump


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

So sad. I hope the poor girl gets adopted.


----------



## The Baron (Jul 10, 2009)

I live in St Louis, and I can go get this Dog for someone, please tell me what I can do. I am going to be in southern Illinois tomorrow, but I could call and get them to hold this dog for me right? untilsaterday, or sunday, or even Monday? 

someone tell me what i can do?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I might be able to take her - I would have to work out transport but have someone coming from somewhere in MO - I hear it is a big state. Does this place work with rescues in any respect?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## The Baron (Jul 10, 2009)

call this place, and let me know what they say..


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Only a rescue with a 501c can pull from this shelter. 

Organizations called CARE and TARA help people pull from this AC. 

I have not contacted MOGS yet. 2 days ago I recieved an E-mail that they needed 20 urgent fosters. They have the most beautiful GSD's in their rescue right now. KS and MO is a mess! 

Let me know what I can do.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/database/animalcontrol/detail.jsp?ID=152_071609

OMG!!! This seriously makes me want to shoot somebody!!!! 11 unweaned puppies. 

Please, somebody with a 501 go get her for me. Right now, I will take care of her and her puppies. I could just rip the persons head off that took her there!!! 

The orginal OP. I will try and see if she is on MOGS radar. It says her PTS is tommorrow, Sunday, Are they even open Sunday???


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks like they are open on Sunday. 

The tan Mommy, should I put her up on her own. 

This







shelter is killing me. I gotta stop looking, EVERY TIME I DO, there is a GSD. 

I have heard they only let rescues pull, because when they let private citizens the dogs just end up back with them.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986


any updates?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

She is gone. I will look for her on MOGS site, but I doubt it.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

The puppy is gone too. 

The momma is still there.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

How sickening!


----------

